# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کم ارادگی:( تروخدا بیاین تو:(

## arefeh78

*سلام خوبین تابستون داره تموم میشه 
من
سال سوم دبیرستان رشته تجربیم
راستشو بخواین تو این تابستونم تا جایی که توانم بود درس خوندم
مثلا2 فصل زیست سال سه رو هم از رو کتاب خودم هم از رو خیلی سبز ولی به بخش مغز که رسید نمیدونم چرا یهو شل شدم ولی بالاخره با هر بدبختی تمومش کردم
1 فصل نیم ریاضی خوندن با حل تمرین تشریحی و تست
این باقیه تابستونم میشنم شیمی دو فصل 5و4 3و رو میخونم چون میگن به درد شیمی سه میخوره 
ولی یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اونم اینه که من یه خواهر کوچیک دارم که باید ازش مراقبت کنم اخه مامانم سره کاره و....صبحام یه جورایی تو این تابستونیه از بین رفت
وعصرام که مامانم خونن من حالشو نداررم درس بخونم تروخدا کمکم کنین اصلا گیج شدم قبلا به مرور میخوندم ولی تا رفتیم مسافرت بینش ول شد دیگه نمیتونم بخونم 
کلا گیج شدم
*

----------


## _Sorena_

سلام 
ببین منم مشکل تو رو دارم با این تفاوت که خواهر کوچیک ندارم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## arefeh78

> سلام 
> ببین منم مشکل تو رو دارم با این تفاوت که خواهر کوچیک ندارم


اخی باز من یه بهونه دارم درس نخونم :Yahoo (4): )

ولی جدی میترسم برا سال تحصیلی بد چیز کوفتیه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MH_220

خوب بشینید سر درس ! 

همین امسال طوری بخونید که کلا سومتون تموم بشه بره پی کارش .... باور کنید میشه

اینطوری خیلی جلو میفتین واسه کنکور  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _Sorena_

حالا از شوخی گذشته
یه هفته فقط یه هفته با برنامه ریزی درس بخون
یعنی همین امشب واسه یه هفته بعدت برنامه بریز
با خودت بگو هر جور که شده باید این برنامه رو اجرا کنم
نتیجش عالی میشه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## arefeh78

> خوب بشینید سر درس ! 
> 
> همین امسال طوری بخونید که کلا سومتون تموم بشه بره پی کارش .... باور کنید میشه
> 
> اینطوری خیلی جلو میفتین واسه کنکور


دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچیا دارم به نظرتون به درد میخوره؟؟
تا حالا باش کار نکردم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mandi96

> دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچیا دارم به نظرتون به درد میخوره؟؟
> تا حالا باش کار نکردم


 خوبه من دارم باهاش جلو میرم😊

----------


## MH_220

برنامه ریزی به طور کلی خیلی کمک میکنه حالا قلمچی باشه یا کار خودتون زیاد تفاوت نمیکنه 

بهتون واسه برنامه ریزی به کتاب رو پیشنهاد میکنم برید بخونید 

قورباغه ات را قورت بده ...  :Yahoo (79): 

من خوندمش حتی خلاصش هم کردم که هر چند وقت یکبار بخونم خیلی مفیده باید بخونید تا متوجه بشید برنامه ریزی چقدر مهمه  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## arefeh78

> حالا از شوخی گذشته
> یه هفته فقط یه هفته با برنامه ریزی درس بخون
> یعنی همین امشب واسه یه هفته بعدت برنامه بریز
> با خودت بگو هر جور که شده باید این برنامه رو اجرا کنم
> نتیجش عالی میشه


خوب مشکل اینجاس من زندگیم رو هواست 
یعنی برنامه ریز پیش بینی شده نمیشه کرد چون یه 11 ناهار میخورم یه روز 5 یه روز4
اینو گفتم اینکه من ساعت کارای روزمره م فیکس نیست

----------


## Mandi96

> *سلام خوبین تابستون داره تموم میشه 
> من
> سال سوم دبیرستان رشته تجربیم
> راستشو بخواین تو این تابستونم تا جایی که توانم بود درس خوندم
> مثلا2 فصل زیست سال سه رو هم از رو کتاب خودم هم از رو خیلی سبز ولی به بخش مغز که رسید نمیدونم چرا یهو شل شدم ولی بالاخره با هر بدبختی تمومش کردم
> 1 فصل نیم ریاضی خوندن با حل تمرین تشریحی و تست
> این باقیه تابستونم میشنم شیمی دو فصل 5و4 3و رو میخونم چون میگن به درد شیمی سه میخوره 
> ولی یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اونم اینه که من یه خواهر کوچیک دارم که باید ازش مراقبت کنم اخه مامانم سره کاره و....صبحام یه جورایی تو این تابستونیه از بین رفت
> وعصرام که مامانم خونن من حالشو نداررم درس بخونم تروخدا کمکم کنین اصلا گیج شدم قبلا به مرور میخوندم ولی تا رفتیم مسافرت بینش ول شد دیگه نمیتونم بخونم 
> ...


عزیزم چاره ش یه تبلت یا یه گوشیه پر از بازی های جورواجوره😊من هروقت اینکار وم میکنم خواهرم جیکشم در نمیاد😂
فقط وقتی ببینم گوشیم داره آتیش میگره خودمم آتیش میگیرم :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MH_220

> خوب مشکل اینجاس من زندگیم رو هواست 
> یعنی برنامه ریز پیش بینی شده نمیشه کرد چون یه 11 ناهار میخورم یه روز 5 یه روز4
> اینو گفتم اینکه من ساعت کارای روزمره م فیکس نیست



نه دیگه این نمیشه برنامه ریزی 

باید مقرر کنی واسه خانوادت که نهار ساعت 1 مثلا ...

باید با خانواده هم هماهنگ بشه

----------


## arefeh78

> برنامه ریزی به طور کلی خیلی کمک میکنه حالا قلمچی باشه یا کار خودتون زیاد تفاوت نمیکنه 
> 
> بهتون واسه برنامه ریزی به کتاب رو پیشنهاد میکنم برید بخونید 
> 
> قورباغه ات را قورت بده ... 
> من خوندمش حتی خلاصش هم کردم که هر چند وقت یکبار بخونم خیلی مفیده باید بخونید تا متوجه بشید برنامه ریزی چقدر مهمه


میشه اسم نویسنده رو بگین

----------


## P_Soofia

*خیلی خوبه که از الان برای کنکور درس میخونین 
فقط خیلی با زور و اجبار و فشرده نخونین چون ممکنه تا سال چهارم خسته بشین و از درس زده شین.
من خودم پشیمونم سال سوم بعضی از درسارو زیاد خوندم(من برای تشریحی میخوندم). چون یکم از خستگیش برای سال کنکورم موند.
پیشنهاد هم میکنم از الان حتما با نحوه برنامه ریزی و طرز آزمون دادن(مثل کنکور)آشنا بشین. خیلی مفیده*

----------


## Mandi96

> خوب مشکل اینجاس من زندگیم رو هواست 
> یعنی برنامه ریز پیش بینی شده نمیشه کرد چون یه 11 ناهار میخورم یه روز 5 یه روز4
> اینو گفتم اینکه من ساعت کارای روزمره م فیکس نیست


حتی اگ کارات و سر ساعتم انجام ندی میتونی برنامه درسی رو کامل کنی من الان هفته چهارمیه ک دارم برنامه میریزم و هربار تغییراتی توش ایجاد کردم الان احساس میکنمبهتر میتونم برنامه م رو تموم کنم😊اول سنگ بزرگ برندار برای برنانه از 5یا6ساعت شروع کن درصورتی ک حواست ب ساعت مطالعه روزای قبلت باشه و  بدونی چند ساعت خوندی هر روز دوست داری ساعت مطالعه ت رو بیشتر کنی😊

----------


## MH_220

> میشه اسم نویسنده رو بگین


برایان تریسی

----------


## arefeh78

نه اخه مشکل اینجاست که
8ماهشه
یعنی فرض کن هیج کاری نمیشه کرد
همش باید مراقبش باشی

----------


## arefeh78

> *خیلی خوبه که از الان برای کنکور درس میخونین 
> فقط خیلی با زور و اجبار و فشرده نخونین چون ممکنه تا سال چهارم خسته بشین و از درس زده شین.
> من خودم پشیمونم سال سوم بعضی از درسارو زیاد خوندم(من برای تشریحی میخوندم). چون یکم از خستگیش برای سال کنکورم موند.
> پیشنهاد هم میکنم از الان حتما با نحوه برنامه ریزی و طرز آزمون دادن(مثل کنکور)آشنا بشین. خیلی مفیده*


ممنونم از راهنماییتون 
تصمیم داشتم تو قلمچی ثبت نام کنم ولی به دلایلی منصرف شدم

----------


## P_Soofia

> ممنونم از راهنماییتون 
> تصمیم داشتم تو قلمچی ثبت نام کنم ولی به دلایلی منصرف شدم


*حتما خودتون تو کنکور با شرایطی مشابه آزمون بدید. (میتونید سوالای قلم چی، سنجش و... تهیه کنید و بزنید). اینکارو میگم نه صرفا به هدف اینکه دانش علمیتون بالا بره بلکه بخاطر این که به 4 ساعت نشستن سر آزمون عادت کنید و مدیریت  زمان رو یاد بگیرین.
آخه همینی که میگم مشکل خودم بود. من بیشتر ازینی از لحاظ بلد بودن درسا مشکل داشه سر مدیریت آزمون مشکل داشتم.*

----------


## arefeh78

> *حتما خودتون تو کنکور با شرایطی مشابه آزمون بدید. (میتونید سوالای قلم چی، سنجش و... تهیه کنید و بزنید). اینکارو میگم نه صرفا به هدف اینکه دانش علمیتون بالا بره بلکه بخاطر این که به 4 ساعت نشستن سر آزمون عادت کنید و مدیریت  زمان رو یاد بگیرین.
> آخه همینی که میگم مشکل خودم بود. من بیشتر ازینی از لحاظ بلد بودن درسا مشکل داشه سر مدیریت آزمون مشکل داشتم.*


واییییی مدیرت زمان
چه نکته مهمی 
دردسر همشگی من تو ازمونا

----------


## P_Soofia

> واییییی مدیرت زمان
> چه نکته مهمی 
> دردسر همشگی من تو ازمونا


پس باهاش آشنا هستین.
من سال سوم نمیدونسم چیزی مثل این وجود داره!یعنی عمق مسئله رو درک نکرده بودم :Yahoo (4): 
سال چهارم تازه باش روبرو شدم! امیدوار بودم زودتر اشکالامو تو نحوه آزمون دادن میفهمیدم و اصلاحشون میکردم

----------


## arefeh78

> پس باهاش آشنا هستین.
> من سال سوم نمیدونسم چیزی مثل این وجود داره!یعنی عمق مسئله رو درک نکرده بودم
> سال چهارم تازه باش روبرو شدم! امیدوار بودم زودتر اشکالامو تو نحوه آزمون دادن میفهمیدم و اصلاحشون میکردم


 اره بابا 
واقعا چیز گریبان گیریه
چه دانش اموزای خوبی که سر همین تو کنکور نابود شدن
امیدوارم شما موفق بوده باشید چه در گذشته چه در اینده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ShahabM

> اره بابا 
> واقعا چیز گریبان گیریه
> چه دانش اموزای خوبی که سر همین تو کنکور نابود شدن
> امیدوارم شما موفق بوده باشید چه در گذشته چه در اینده


زمان ... کنکور ... چیزایی که منو بدبخت کردن
سر همین کند بودنم بدبخت شدم

هیییییی............... خدا لعنت کنه سیستم آموزشی ایران رو با این کنکور مزخرفش
عامل بدبختی دانش آموزا

----------


## P_Soofia

> اره بابا 
> واقعا چیز گریبان گیریه
> چه دانش اموزای خوبی که سر همین تو کنکور نابود شدن
> امیدوارم شما موفق بوده باشید چه در گذشته چه در اینده


*مرسی دوستم
خداروشکر اون آخرا باز تونستم بهتر باشم تو آزمونام.
نتیجمم بد نبود راضی کننده بود.
ولی بازهم وقت کم آوردم میتونست خیلی بهتر باشه. واسه همین خیلی تاکید دارم کسایی که سال های آتی کنکور دارن رو وقت و مدیریت آزمونشون کار کنن.* :Y (565):

----------


## arefeh78

> زمان ... کنکور ... چیزایی که منو بدبخت کردن
> سر همین کند بودنم بدبخت شدم
> 
> هیییییی............... خدا لعنت کنه سیستم آموزشی ایران رو با این کنکور مزخرفش
> عامل بدبختی دانش آموزا



خیلی سخته واقعا میفهمم دختر عمه ی منم کنکوری سال 87 بود فکرکنم اگه اشتباه نکنم .خیلیم درس خون بود خیلی درسشم  خوب بود  جوری که همه خانومم دکتر تو مدرسه فامیل صداش میزدن
ولی رتبش شد900 بعد همون سالی بود ظرفیت دخترا بردن پایین پسر ها را بردن بالا برا همین پزشکی که دوست داشت نیورد مجبور شد بره ژنتیک ادم جدی غصش میشه 
ولی تو کشور ما تا حالا بهترین روش تقسیم عدالت بوده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arefeh78

> *مرسی دوستم
> خداروشکر اون آخرا باز تونستم بهتر باشم تو آزمونام.
> نتیجمم بد نبود راضی کننده بود.
> ولی بازهم وقت کم آوردم میتونست خیلی بهتر باشه. واسه همین خیلی تاکید دارم کسایی که سال های آتی کنکور دارن رو وقت و مدیریت آزمونشون کار کنن.*


بازم بعضی اتفاقات باعث بعضی از تجربه ها میشه برای ادما
ممنونم که این تجریه به ما انتقال میدید :Y (466):  :Y (477):

----------


## amir_g

دوست عزیز توکلت به خدا باشه...امیدت رو از دست نده ...همین الانشم از خیلیا جلوتری یعنی خیلیا همینم نخوندن ...منم رقیبتم تو کنکور 96 ایشالا به هدفت برسی دوست من 
امیدت به الله باشه

----------


## Hamedzr

منم میرم سوم 
سال دوم میانگین ساعت مطالعه روزانه ام یه ساعت بود تقریبا  :Yahoo (4): )))
دقیقا از همون بعد از ظهر آخرین امتحان (اگه اشتباه نکنم 13 ام خرداد بود) خیلی جدی شروع کردم به خوندن . تقریبا اواخر خرداد بود ک استوکیومتری رو تموم کردم 
روزای اول خیلی سخت بود واسم خیلی خیلی سخت . اوایلش سخته تقریبا 2 هفته زمان میبره تا به درس خوندن عادت کنی 
ولی وقتی عادت کردی خیلی آسونه برات 
دفتر برنامه ریزی ام خدایی خیلی خوبه . به من ک انگیزه میده  :Yahoo (1): 
امیدوارم موفق باشی رقیب  :Yahoo (4): ))))

----------


## zoha yasi

منم سالها پیش که میخواستم کنکور بدم وضع الان شما رو داشتم

رتبه ام شد 17 هزار :Y (546): 

الان بعد سالها میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم

منابع خوب واسه پایه صفر برا تک تک درسا میخوام

دیروزم اتفاقی با این انجمن آشنا شدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zoha yasi

عکس یه صفحه از دفتر برنامه ریزیتونو میذارین؟ :Yahoo (65): 


> منم میرم سوم 
> سال دوم میانگین ساعت مطالعه روزانه ام یه ساعت بود تقریبا )))
> دقیقا از همون بعد از ظهر آخرین امتحان (اگه اشتباه نکنم 13 ام خرداد بود) خیلی جدی شروع کردم به خوندن . تقریبا اواخر خرداد بود ک استوکیومتری رو تموم کردم 
> روزای اول خیلی سخت بود واسم خیلی خیلی سخت . اوایلش سخته تقریبا 2 هفته زمان میبره تا به درس خوندن عادت کنی 
> ولی وقتی عادت کردی خیلی آسونه برات 
> دفتر برنامه ریزی ام خدایی خیلی خوبه . به من ک انگیزه میده 
> امیدوارم موفق باشی رقیب ))))

----------


## arefeh78

> دوست عزیز توکلت به خدا باشه...امیدت رو از دست نده ...همین الانشم از خیلیا جلوتری یعنی خیلیا همینم نخوندن ...منم رقیبتم تو کنکور 96 ایشالا به هدفت برسی دوست من 
> امیدت به الله باشه


سلام دوست من 
من متشکرم از  توجه شما من کنکوری 97 هستم امیدوارم شما در کنکور 96 در کنار رقبای خود موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arefeh78

> منم میرم سوم 
> سال دوم میانگین ساعت مطالعه روزانه ام یه ساعت بود تقریبا )))
> دقیقا از همون بعد از ظهر آخرین امتحان (اگه اشتباه نکنم 13 ام خرداد بود) خیلی جدی شروع کردم به خوندن . تقریبا اواخر خرداد بود ک استوکیومتری رو تموم کردم 
> روزای اول خیلی سخت بود واسم خیلی خیلی سخت . اوایلش سخته تقریبا 2 هفته زمان میبره تا به درس خوندن عادت کنی 
> ولی وقتی عادت کردی خیلی آسونه برات 
> دفتر برنامه ریزی ام خدایی خیلی خوبه . به من ک انگیزه میده 
> امیدوارم موفق باشی رقیب ))))


ممنونم برای منم دعا کن
امیدوارم در بهترین دانشگاه در بهترین رشته ببینمت :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arefeh78

> منم سالها پیش که میخواستم کنکور بدم وضع الان شما رو داشتم
> 
> رتبه ام شد 17 هزار
> 
> الان بعد سالها میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
> 
> منابع خوب واسه پایه صفر برا تک تک درسا میخوام
> 
> دیروزم اتفاقی با این انجمن آشنا شدم


سلام دوست من به ارادتون افرین میگم 
من امسال کنکوری نیستم کنکور ی97 هستم 
متاسفانه سر رشته ای تو منابع ندارم 
میترسم اشتباهی یه راهنمایی بهتون بکنم به اشتباه بیافتید 
میتونید تو بخش پرش و پاسخ دنبال سوالتون بگردید یا اونو مطرح کنید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## magicboy

خواهر کوچولوتو بده من بزرگش کنم

----------


## Nikolai

> خواهر کوچولوتو بده من بزرگش کنم


پدرام تو یکی باید خودتو بزرگ کنه بعد می خوای بچه یه مردم و بزرگ کنی؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aliSDT

اقا راهکار عملی بدین لدفن :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## asas

> *سلام خوبین تابستون داره تموم میشه 
> من
> سال سوم دبیرستان رشته تجربیم
> راستشو بخواین تو این تابستونم تا جایی که توانم بود درس خوندم
> مثلا2 فصل زیست سال سه رو هم از رو کتاب خودم هم از رو خیلی سبز ولی به بخش مغز که رسید نمیدونم چرا یهو شل شدم ولی بالاخره با هر بدبختی تمومش کردم
> 1 فصل نیم ریاضی خوندن با حل تمرین تشریحی و تست
> این باقیه تابستونم میشنم شیمی دو فصل 5و4 3و رو میخونم چون میگن به درد شیمی سه میخوره 
> ولی یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اونم اینه که من یه خواهر کوچیک دارم که باید ازش مراقبت کنم اخه مامانم سره کاره و....صبحام یه جورایی تو این تابستونیه از بین رفت
> وعصرام که مامانم خونن من حالشو نداررم درس بخونم تروخدا کمکم کنین اصلا گیج شدم قبلا به مرور میخوندم ولی تا رفتیم مسافرت بینش ول شد دیگه نمیتونم بخونم 
> ...


دلیلش شاید بخاطر اینه که از درس خوندن لذت نمیبری و چون خودتو مجبور به درس خوندن میکنی یه کم زده شدی ازش.
کاری کن که عاشق درس خوندن بشی

----------


## Full Professor

یه کم تفریح کن 
دوباره با  اراده شروع کن

----------


## Mandi96

> منم سالها پیش که میخواستم کنکور بدم وضع الان شما رو داشتم
> 
> رتبه ام شد 17 هزار
> 
> الان بعد سالها میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
> 
> منابع خوب واسه پایه صفر برا تک تک درسا میخوام
> 
> دیروزم اتفاقی با این انجمن آشنا شدم


ضحی جان(درست نوشم دیگه؟) :-d
کنکور تجربی یا ریاضی میخوای شرکت کنی؟

----------


## zoha yasi

اره عزیزم
کنکور تجربی به امید خدا
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16): 


> ضحی جان(درست نوشم دیگه؟) :-d
> کنکور تجربی یا ریاضی میخوای شرکت کنی؟

----------


## Suicide

خواهرت چند سالشه ؟؟

----------


## arefeh78

> خواهر کوچولوتو بده من بزرگش کنم


فکر میکنین کار اسونیه. یهو وسط درس خوندن میبینین کار خرابی کرده اصلا رشته افکار درس از ذهنتون میپره 
ادم دلش نمیاد بهشون کم توجهی کنه 
کللا خواهرم یه اتفاق خیلی خاص توی زندگیم بود :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## arefeh78

> اقا راهکار عملی بدین لدفن


برا بچه داری یا درس خوندن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): )))))))))))))

----------


## arefeh78

> خواهرت چند سالشه ؟؟


به سال نرسیده 8 ماهشه

----------


## arefeh78

> دلیلش شاید بخاطر اینه که از درس خوندن لذت نمیبری و چون خودتو مجبور به درس خوندن میکنی یه کم زده شدی ازش.
> کاری کن که عاشق درس خوندن بشی


ممنونم دعام کنین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MH_220

تایپیک هدفش تغییر کرد  :Yahoo (110): 


آموزش بچه داری در هنگام مطالعه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arefeh78

> یه کم تفریح کن 
> دوباره با  اراده شروع کن


داداش ما کل زندکیمون تفریحه

من از  این ادمام که جنبه تفریح ندارم یهو میبینی ترک تحصیل کردم :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## arefeh78

> تایپیک هدفش تغییر کرد 
> 
> 
> آموزش بچه داری در هنگام مطالعه



منم دارم احساس میکنم داریم از بحث اصلی دور میشیم 

و داریم سوق(نمبدونم املاش درسته یا نه)داده میشیم به سمت بحث شیرین بچه داری :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## MH_220

الان گوگل بزنی : (چگونه هنگام مطالعه نوزاد 8 ماهه را نگهداری کنیم ؟) این تایپیک اولین جستجوی گوگله  :Yahoo (76): 

برای دوری از کم اراده بودن باید هدف داشت ... 

واقعیتش اینه که این اولین ازمون جدیه زندگیمونه ... اگه قرار باشه واسه این تنبلی کنیم و قبول نشیم پس وای به حال بقیه مراحل زندگیمون :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arefeh78

> الان گوگل بزنی : (چگونه هنگام مطالعه نوزاد 8 ماهه را نگهداری کنیم ؟) این تایپیک اولین جستجوی گوگله 
> 
> برای دوری از کم اراده بودن باید هدف داشت ... 
> 
> واقعیتش اینه که این اولین ازمون جدیه زندگیمونه ... اگه قرار باشه واسه این تنبلی کنیم و قبول نشیم پس وای به حال بقیه مراحل زندگیمون



موافقم ولی یه چیزی میدونین 

من هیچ وقت از خودم راضی نیودم به خاطر عملکردم شاید به خاطر همینه
 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## alireza7516

> *سلام خوبین تابستون داره تموم میشه 
> من
> سال سوم دبیرستان رشته تجربیم
> راستشو بخواین تو این تابستونم تا جایی که توانم بود درس خوندم
> مثلا2 فصل زیست سال سه رو هم از رو کتاب خودم هم از رو خیلی سبز ولی به بخش مغز که رسید نمیدونم چرا یهو شل شدم ولی بالاخره با هر بدبختی تمومش کردم
> 1 فصل نیم ریاضی خوندن با حل تمرین تشریحی و تست
> این باقیه تابستونم میشنم شیمی دو فصل 5و4 3و رو میخونم چون میگن به درد شیمی سه میخوره 
> ولی یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اونم اینه که من یه خواهر کوچیک دارم که باید ازش مراقبت کنم اخه مامانم سره کاره و....صبحام یه جورایی تو این تابستونیه از بین رفت
> وعصرام که مامانم خونن من حالشو نداررم درس بخونم تروخدا کمکم کنین اصلا گیج شدم قبلا به مرور میخوندم ولی تا رفتیم مسافرت بینش ول شد دیگه نمیتونم بخونم 
> ...




سلام دوست عزیز

پیشنهادم به شما اینه که اول واقعا نه فقط حرفشو بزنید بیاید هدف واقعیتون رو معلوم کنید،براش برنامه ریزی کنید حتی یه دید به برنامه تون توی چند ماه آینده داشته باشید،بعد خودتون رو مقید به عمل کنید حتی هر اتفاقی بیفته،تا چند هفته ای خودتون رو به این مقید بودنه عادت بدید پس از اون نتیجه اش رو میبینید و حرف آخرم اینه که با خانودتون در مورد شرایط و برنامه ریزی هاتون صحبت کنید تا زمینه مطالعه مناسب رو براتون مهیا کنن.

و حرف پس از آخرم  :Yahoo (76): 

هیچوقت به ذهنتون تلقینات منفی ندید حتی اگر واقعا شرایطتون بد باشه

موفق باشید

----------


## arefeh78

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> پیشنهادم به شما اینه که اول واقعا نه فقط حرفشو بزنید بیاید هدف واقعیتون رو معلوم کنید،براش برنامه ریزی کنید حتی یه دید به برنامه تون توی چند ماه آینده داشته باشید،بعد خودتون رو مقید به عمل کنید حتی هر اتفاقی بیفته،تا چند هفته ای خودتون رو به این مقید بودنه عادت بدید پس از اون نتیجه اش رو میبینید و حرف آخرم اینه که با خانودتون در مورد شرایط و برنامه ریزی هاتون صحبت کنید تا زمینه مطالعه مناسب رو براتون مهیا کنن.
> 
> و حرف پس از آخرم 
> 
> هیچوقت به ذهنتون تلقینات منفی ندید حتی اگر واقعا شرایطتون بد باشه
> 
> موفق باشید



سلام دوست عزیز ممنونم از راهنماییتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Suicide

> به سال نرسیده 8 ماهشه


ای جااان ..بابا تو درسو میخوای چیکار ...بشین باهاش بازی کن خو ...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aliSDT

همه میگن به درس خوندن علاقه مند بشید
ولی آیا واقعن میشه به این درسای مسخره علاقه مند شد؟
کسی که میخواد داروسازی بخونه چطوری یه درسی مث عربی رو با علاقه بخونه؟
شما اینو به ما بگین

----------


## arefeh78

> ای جااان ..بابا تو درسو میخوای چیکار ...بشین باهاش بازی کن خو ...


من اصلا سال دوم دبیرستان درس نفهمیدم سر همین وروجک :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## arefeh78

> همه میگن به درس خوندن علاقه مند بشید
> ولی آیا واقعن میشه به این درسای مسخره علاقه مند شد؟
> کسی که میخواد داروسازی بخونه چطوری یه درسی مث عربی رو با علاقه بخونه؟
> شما اینو به ما بگین


جدیم همینجوره 

ما الان از سال اول راهنمایی عربی داشتیم که تا پیش دانشگاهی میشه 7 سال ایا الان شما میتونید یک جمله راحت عربی مکالمه کنید با یک عرب زبان؟؟
یا همین انگلیسی من هرچی انگلیسی بلدم از اموزشگاه بیرون مدرسس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mandi96

> همه میگن به درس خوندن علاقه مند بشید
> ولی آیا واقعن میشه به این درسای مسخره علاقه مند شد؟
> کسی که میخواد داروسازی بخونه چطوری یه درسی مث عربی رو با علاقه بخونه؟
> شما اینو به ما بگین


عربی ب قشنگی  :Yahoo (1):  دلتون میاد بهش توهین کنین :-/

----------


## Mr.me

دقیقا موضوع تاپیک چیه

----------


## arefeh78

> عربی ب قشنگی  دلتون میاد بهش توهین کنین :-/


درسته عربی درس قشنپیه ولی اخه باس به یه دردی بخوره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arefeh78

[QUOTE=هادی1;947855]دقیقا موضوع تاپیک چیه[/QU

درمورد اراده .درس خواندن.بچه داری.و...... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.me

[QUOTE=arefeh78;947868]


> دقیقا موضوع تاپیک چیه[/QU
> 
> درمورد اراده .درس خواندن.بچه داری.و......


این موضوع ها خیلی تخصصی اند به خصوص سومین مورد

----------


## Ollare

> *سلام خوبین تابستون داره تموم میشه 
> من
> سال سوم دبیرستان رشته تجربیم
> راستشو بخواین تو این تابستونم تا جایی که توانم بود درس خوندم
> مثلا2 فصل زیست سال سه رو هم از رو کتاب خودم هم از رو خیلی سبز ولی به بخش مغز که رسید نمیدونم چرا یهو شل شدم ولی بالاخره با هر بدبختی تمومش کردم
> 1 فصل نیم ریاضی خوندن با حل تمرین تشریحی و تست
> این باقیه تابستونم میشنم شیمی دو فصل 5و4 3و رو میخونم چون میگن به درد شیمی سه میخوره 
> ولی یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اونم اینه که من یه خواهر کوچیک دارم که باید ازش مراقبت کنم اخه مامانم سره کاره و....صبحام یه جورایی تو این تابستونیه از بین رفت
> وعصرام که مامانم خونن من حالشو نداررم درس بخونم تروخدا کمکم کنین اصلا گیج شدم قبلا به مرور میخوندم ولی تا رفتیم مسافرت بینش ول شد دیگه نمیتونم بخونم 
> ...


سلام خواهر گرامي
يك نقدي بهت ميكنم وبس
من هروقت اومدم اين انجمن،تو آنلاين بودي!
شمانت روحذف كن تااول مهر،اگرحداقل60درصدبي ارادگي وسستي و...ازبين نرفت من ميرم ابروهاموشيطاني درست ميكنم :Yahoo (4): 
البته من نميگم درس بخون چون خودت عقلت ميرسه كه بخوني.من ميگم همون تايمي كه ميخواي نت بري رو،بجاش تفريح كن.
يه بارديگه ببينم انلايني گوشاتوميكشم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## arefeh78

> سلام خواهر گرامي
> يك نقدي بهت ميكنم وبس
> من هروقت اومدم اين انجمن،تو آنلاين بودي!
> شمانت روحذف كن تااول مهر،اگرحداقل60درصدبي ارادگي وسستي و...ازبين نرفت من ميرم ابروهاموشيطاني درست ميكنم
> البته من نميگم درس بخون چون خودت عقلت ميرسه كه بخوني.من ميگم همون تايمي كه ميخواي نت بري رو،بجاش تفريح كن.
> يه بارديگه ببينم انلايني گوشاتوميكشم


اخ اخ به نکته خوبی اشاره کردی
بد کوفتی شده این انجمن معتادش شدم دیگه

----------


## arefeh78

[quote=هادی1;947874]


> این موضوع ها خیلی تخصصی اند به خصوص سومین مورد


بله من کاملا توش تخصص دارم هر سوالی داشتین از خودم بپرسین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mandi96

> اره عزیزم
> کنکور تجربی به امید خدا

----------


## Mandi96

[QUOTE=Thmsb;947973]

ضحی،نمیدونم چرا وقتی اینجا فرستادم یه کم کیفیتش پایین اومد :-/

----------


## zoha yasi

[QUOTE=Thmsb;947975]


> ضحی،نمیدونم چرا وقتی اینجا فرستادم یه کم کیفیتش پایین اومد :-/


​مرسی عزیزم خیلی هم عالیه

----------


## Mandi96

[QUOTE=zoha yasi;948561]


> ​مرسی عزیزم خیلی هم عالیه


خواهش میکنم😉 :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Hamedzr

> عکس یه صفحه از دفتر برنامه ریزیتونو میذارین؟

----------


## arefeh78

> 


با سلام میگم این خونه هایی هست که باید مقدار مطالعه هر درس تو همون روز بنویسی 
چرا به دو قسمت باخط چین تبدیل شده؟؟

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*امپول و قرص و شربت اراده هست میتونی استفاده کنی و خوب شی...

ناموسا یچیتون هستاااا!!
این کرسی شعر ها دیگه چیه!!!*

----------


## MH_220

قسمت بالای خطچین ساعت مطالعه تشریحی رو مینویسی

پایین تست 

خوده کتاب توضیح داده

----------


## raha..

> *سلام خوبین تابستون داره تموم میشه 
> من
> سال سوم دبیرستان رشته تجربیم
> راستشو بخواین تو این تابستونم تا جایی که توانم بود درس خوندم
> مثلا2 فصل زیست سال سه رو هم از رو کتاب خودم هم از رو خیلی سبز ولی به بخش مغز که رسید نمیدونم چرا یهو شل شدم ولی بالاخره با هر بدبختی تمومش کردم
> 1 فصل نیم ریاضی خوندن با حل تمرین تشریحی و تست
> این باقیه تابستونم میشنم شیمی دو فصل 5و4 3و رو میخونم چون میگن به درد شیمی سه میخوره 
> ولی یه مشکل بزرگ دارم اونم اینه که من یه خواهر کوچیک دارم که باید ازش مراقبت کنم اخه مامانم سره کاره و....صبحام یه جورایی تو این تابستونیه از بین رفت
> وعصرام که مامانم خونن من حالشو نداررم درس بخونم تروخدا کمکم کنین اصلا گیج شدم قبلا به مرور میخوندم ولی تا رفتیم مسافرت بینش ول شد دیگه نمیتونم بخونم 
> ...


سلام
اراده تان کمه...این میتونه دلایل مختلفی داشته باشه ...
باید دلیلش را پیدا کنین و برطرف کنین اما اگر فقط مشکل کم اراده بودنتونه پیشنهاد میکنم اینجوری عمل کنین:
ی برنامه عاقلانه تاکید میکنم عاقلانه برای خودتون بریزید..که ی زمان محدود مثلا 1 ماه براش در نظر بگیرید...
حداقل 23 روز خودتون رامجبور کنید بشینید درس بخونید و توی زمان درس به هیچ چیز فکر نکنید...
به ازای هر بار که مطابق برنامه پیش رفتید خودتون را تشویق کنید وبه خودتون جایزه بدین...مثلا من د.وس دارم که با د.وستانم برم بیرون  یا مثلا فلان غذا را بخورم و...
اگر 1 هفته مطابق برنامه عمل کردم آخر هفته به خودم جایزه میدم و اون کاری که دوست دارم انجام میدم اما اگر تنبلی کردم خودم را تنبیه میکنم و مثلا خودم را مجبور میکنم توی زمان استراحت کاری که دوست ندارم بکنم...یا کاری که د.وست دارم انجام ندم ...مثلا امروز درس نخوندم پس تنبیه میشم و امشب برنامه ی مورد علاقه ام را نگاه نمیکنم...
این کار را برای 23 روز و بعد از اون 40 روز انجام بدید تا عادت بشه براتون...



امیدوارم موفق بشین..

----------


## Hamedzr

> با سلام میگم این خونه هایی هست که باید مقدار مطالعه هر درس تو همون روز بنویسی 
> چرا به دو قسمت باخط چین تبدیل شده؟؟


هیچی الکیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arefeh78

> قسمت بالای خطچین ساعت مطالعه تشریحی رو مینویسی
> 
> پایین تست 
> 
> خوده کتاب توضیح داده


اهان مرسی هنوز نرسیدم کامل مطالعش کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farmanie

> با سلام میگم این خونه هایی هست که باید مقدار مطالعه هر درس تو همون روز بنویسی 
> چرا به دو قسمت باخط چین تبدیل شده؟؟


برای تستی و تشریحی خوندن هست

----------


## arefeh78

> سلام
> اراده تان کمه...این میتونه دلایل مختلفی داشته باشه ...
> باید دلیلش را پیدا کنین و برطرف کنین اما اگر فقط مشکل کم اراده بودنتونه پیشنهاد میکنم اینجوری عمل کنین:
> ی برنامه عاقلانه تاکید میکنم عاقلانه برای خودتون بریزید..که ی زمان محدود مثلا 1 ماه براش در نظر بگیرید...
> حداقل 23 روز خودتون رامجبور کنید بشینید درس بخونید و توی زمان درس به هیچ چیز فکر نکنید...
> به ازای هر بار که مطابق برنامه پیش رفتید خودتون را تشویق کنید وبه خودتون جایزه بدین...مثلا من د.وس دارم که با د.وستانم برم بیرون  یا مثلا فلان غذا را بخورم و...
> اگر 1 هفته مطابق برنامه عمل کردم آخر هفته به خودم جایزه میدم و اون کاری که دوست دارم انجام میدم اما اگر تنبلی کردم خودم را تنبیه میکنم و مثلا خودم را مجبور میکنم توی زمان استراحت کاری که دوست ندارم بکنم...یا کاری که د.وست دارم انجام ندم ...مثلا امروز درس نخوندم پس تنبیه میشم و امشب برنامه ی مورد علاقه ام را نگاه نمیکنم...
> این کار را برای 23 روز و بعد از اون 40 روز انجام بدید تا عادت بشه براتون...
> 
> ...



چه جالب باید طرح موفقیت امیزی باشه

تا حالا از روش تنبیه تشویق استفاده نکرده بودم 

ممنون از پیشنهادتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arefeh78

> برای تستی و تشریحی خوندن هست


ممنونم از راهنمایی تون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## farmanie

> ممنونم از راهنمایی تون


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  اون صفحه 182 رو هم از همین حالا کامل کن
 :Yahoo (4):  آخر سال آمار های جالبی میده
من توی عمومی ها عربی رو بیشترین درس خوندم ، حتی بیشتر از ریاضی ، بهترین درصد کنکورم عربی بود ، 84 درصد
ادبیات رو کلا 50 ساعت خوندم ، 36 درصد :Yahoo (23): 
حتی اگه میتونی کتاب ها رو هم مشخص کن
شیمی 2 ، شیمی 3 ، شیمی پ 1 ، شیمی پ 2
که متوجه بشی کدوم کتابا رو بیشتر خوندی

----------


## arefeh78

> اون صفحه 182 رو هم از همین حالا کامل کن
>  آخر سال آمار های جالبی میده
> من توی عمومی ها عربی رو بیشترین درس خوندم ، حتی بیشتر از ریاضی ، بهترین درصد کنکورم عربی بود ، 84 درصد
> ادبیات رو کلا 50 ساعت خوندم ، 36 درصد
> حتی اگه میتونی کتاب ها رو هم مشخص کن
> شیمی 2 ، شیمی 3 ، شیمی پ 1 ، شیمی پ 2
> که متوجه بشی کدوم کتابا رو بیشتر خوندی



چشم 
ممنونم از راهنماییتون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## raha..

> چه جالب باید طرح موفقیت امیزی باشه  تا حالا از روش تنبیه تشویق استفاده نکرده بودم   ممنون از پیشنهادتون


  خواهش میکنم وامیدوارم نتیجه بخش بوده باشه و موفق بشین...

----------

